# Gaggia Classic 2015 PID installed



## Samduncombe (Dec 29, 2016)

Just thought I'd let you all know that I've successfully installed an Auber PID to my classic 2015 with steam controller and pre-infusion. It wasn't too difficult, just a little expensive and time consuming! It's working perfectly though, great piece of kit!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Any different to how it would be fitted to a pre-2015 Classic?


----------



## Samduncombe (Dec 29, 2016)

MartinB said:


> Any different to how it would be fitted to a pre-2015 Classic?


Same principle I think, Pid with a load of wires! Had to lift the boiler up though as access to the thermostat harder. No problem though.



MartinB said:


> Any different to how it would be fitted to a pre-2015 Classic?


----------



## extraman (Feb 3, 2018)

So could you let me know where did you wire the SSR output? I've been trying to do that, but unsuccessfully... First thought was to disconnect wires from brew thermostat and connect those to the SSR output, but unfortunately, this way the ready light comes on as soon as i power the machine...


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

extraman said:


> So could you let me know where did you wire the SSR output? I've been trying to do that, but unsuccessfully... First thought was to disconnect wires from brew thermostat and connect those to the SSR output, but unfortunately, this way the ready light comes on as soon as i power the machine...


With any Classic, the "Ready" light is simply showing when power ISN'T being applied to the heating elements. Hence on a standard machine the "Ready" light comes on when the thermostat first turns power off to the elements.

With a PID'd Classic, the Ready light will be on/off constantly - as that's the way the PID operates - turning power on and off to the heating elements, almost from power on.

You've never really been able to use the "Ready" light as a true indication of the machine being warmed up and ready for action... and with a PID'd Classic it's still the same, but even more so.

The best "Ready" indication for any Classic is simply to leave it on for about 15 mins and then use it (hence the 2015+ with auto-shutoff after 9 mins is errrr... "tricky" in that respect!)


----------



## extraman (Feb 3, 2018)

Got it sorted anyways, i'm building my own PID project and i was actually wiring the output the wrong way.

But now i do have another issue which basically ruins the whole purpose of the pid. As soon as i start brewing, the temp goes down, PID output kicks in, but for a few seconds the heater is not powered up, so temperature drops hugely. I believe there is something on the control board that is still cutting power to the heater... Have to sort this out...


----------



## KiwiCoffs (Aug 21, 2018)

Hey! How'd you find the experience with Auber? Good instructions and all?


----------



## cavason (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi,

I have been doing a lot of research on wiring my Gaggia Classic. At first I was lost in the sauce, but after looking through 2 videos and and blogs I feel confident and I'm just waiting for the my temperature sensor to take on this project.

This guy was the most helpful, he explains in his video, what a PID is, what it does, how to wire one to anything, and how to program:






The blog I looked at are here:

https://kabalin.blogspot.com/2014/03/gaggia-classic-controlling-temperature.html

Gaggia classic inkbird pid mod wiring modification temperture how to


----------

